#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  cursus managementvaardigheden voor leidinggevenden van theatertechnici

## megabas

Beste mensen,

Heeft iemand berichten gehoord over, danwel deelgenomen aan de cursus managementvaardigheden voor leidinggevenden van theatertechnici?

http://www.vdo.han.nl/opleidingen/75...volg/index.xml

Er staan twee namen bij die ik in het theater nog nooit tegen ben gekomen, maar dat kan dan ook weer aan mij liggen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Twee namen of twee mensen die je nooit eerder bent tegengekomen.
Ik kan het uit die link niet opmaken.
En wat is de inhoudelijke betekenis van het begrip 'tegenkomen'?
En waarom (of hoe lang) zou het aan jou kunnen liggen.

Dit is een wat "heroglyfisch-cryptische" tekst

----------


## test12

Voor diegenen die een manager boven zich hebben is dit een mooi begin: Een management cursus van 10 dagen, dit is toch wel jaarlijks? Nu nog maar 19 dergelijke cursussen dan kun je eindelijk ongestoord aan je werk gaan, zonder alles steeds opnieuw te moeten uitleggen wat je doet omdat ze denken dat ze het toch moeten kunnen begrijpen.

gr. Herman

----------


## Gast1401081

> Voor diegenen die een manager boven zich hebben is dit een mooi begin:



heel strak geantwoord, herman....

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Megabas,

ik ben toch wel benieuwd naar welke twee (onbekende) namen jij bedoelt.

Overigens als ik die wervende tekst zo lees bekruipt mij het gevoel dat er weer eens een heel algemen managementcursus een likje theatervernis heft gekregen om vervolgens te worden gerecycled onder het mom van theatertechnici.
Maar dat zal praktisch weer uitdraaien op 95% algemeen gezwets en 5% die iets met TT te maken hebben.
Tip: 
voor serieuzere Theatertechnische management kennis moet je maar eens zoeken op de website van OmTT. 
Uit mijn hoofd: www.omtt.nl  en anders google.

----------

